# Any way to watch hulu on the prime?



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone figured out how to watch hulu on our primes?

Sent from my Transformer Prime


----------



## Nukeruss (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes. There's a thread on XDA about it.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.

Here's the link I found... no root required.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1449110
"Breaking News" HuluPlus.apk Has Been Successfully Modded By Vgeezy

Sent from my Transformer Prime


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, I've confirmed Vgeezy's mod working on the Prime. Awesome!

http://db.tt/JUrLeRRb


----------

